# -

## lelihna

,   ,       .        ?

----------


## !

> ,   ,       .        ?


    ,

----------

?

----------

> ,   ,       .        ?


- ,         ,        .
      !
-,  -     !

----------


## .

> !


    ?    ? ))

----------

> ?


- ,  ,         ?
- , .
-         .
- ,     ,     .
- ,    ...
-    ,    ...

----------

> ?    ? ))


   ...     -         ,    .   ...

----------

-   ,    !

----------


## .

**,        . ,    ,    . .         . 
      ,    ,     .    .         -         .

----------

,        .   ,   -. ,     ,    ...

----------


## .

> ,        .


     . 
 ,  ,    .

----------


## titova-tlt

> ,        .   ,   -. ,     ,    ...


.    .  .      (  ) -        -   .                 1 ....

----------

?     ?        ,  ?           ...

----------


## titova-tlt

> ?     ?        ,  ?           ...


      ...  -  .     -          -   -3      ...))))

----------


## .

> ,  ?


     .        ,

----------


## Ortodoxa

!   -   ,              .       -?          (),           .       ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ?


    ,  -     .  /     .

----------

